# Need help with my lab results



## Boymom3 (May 4, 2015)

My TSH is 0.80 and my free t4 is 0.8
My doctor would not test anything else and says I am within normal range so my thyroid is fine. However I do not feel fine! I am not on Meds. Do these results sound ok to Yall?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello. Welcome to the board.

Do you have the reference ranges for these results? Usually they are shown in brackets with the test result. For example, the reference range for TSH is 0.3 - 5 where I am in the UK, but they vary between different labs. It's really difficult to interpret results without them.

However, it would not be unusual for a doctor to tell you you're fine when you don't feel at all fine. Never believe "everything is in normal range!" Lots of really helpful people will be along shortly with advice and support. I'm sure the first thing they will question is why you've only had TSH and FT4 tested - it's FT3 which is really important, but many doctors are obsessed with TSH and can't look beyond that. My FT4 is often within range, but when the FT3 is below range I feel dreadful.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Any FT-4 range I have ever seen has a .8 as the low end.

TSH of .80 is actually good.

You can order your own tests if you are in the USA and take the ones just run and a new set ( go have them in 4-5 weeks) and go to a new doctor.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167 $59.75 saves a ton of headache and will give you some lab history to walk into your next appt. Lab history is very important if you are having difficulty obtaining a prescription trial to see if your symptoms improve. This package has a few useless tests but does contain FT-4 and FT-3 along with TSH as the least expensive package I have seen.


----------

